# Coaches, I have a puzzelment.



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

That's not one I've ever seen. However, it sounds like the first step is to convince the archer that he is doing it. A good way to do that is video.

You are probably right about the drifting creating problems as distance increases. 

He's also probably punching as his sight picture drifts over the X. As I'm sure you know, that can be very effective until he starts to feel a little more tension than normal, then his timing can break down. I'd be interested to see how he does at Nationals. He may be one of the few who can do well punching. But if not, you should be prepared to help him through a meltdown. I hope not.

If you can rig up a laser that he can't see while aiming but you can show in the video, it may help to convince him that he is really drifting while aiming.

Let us know how this works out.

Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

he gonna be fun... i had a few like that.... first buddy.. make sure hes not playing you...then ... patch the rt eye with a good eye patch and leave it there for a while a hour should do it..see what happens.and see if hes on any medication ...or just stopped the med. i had seen some who do not shift with test or even a few ends or so then outta the blue BAM .you watch the drift.... his eyes could be bad enough hes seeing multiple rings, or even worse color blind on top of that and cant make out which one is the right one. try a blank paper target with a blk.... 2 inch dot made DARK with a magic marker, start close and watch the float...


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Allen,

Thanks for the response. I did video him today and we ( shooter, the dad and I) all agree that it is happening. He is shooting fingers and is not "drive by" shooting or punching ("shoot now" syndrome). He has a very nice controlled shot, it is just the left to right "drift" that concerns me and his perception of his aim point. We all agree it is happening, I'm looking for ANY more ideas as to mental or visual perceptions that may influence the sight picture. This kid has done, and is completely capable of, mid 290/300 shooting in the NASP program.

It's just the weirdest thing I have ever encountered.

Arne


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Mike, 

Your post came in as I responded to Allen. Yes, we went from contacts to glasses and patched the right eye. No meds. No "play" either I am sure. I will try the black dot idea and also the vertical blue tape this summer to see and pursue this farther.

Thanks for your input.

Arne


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

Moebow, Is he drifting right from the expansion of his chest as he transfers the weight to his back muscles. then he releases. since he is left handed.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

RR, That's an interesting question that I will pursue. The NASP kids that I've worked with do know about expansion but in this case, he has mostly worked with the regular school coaches and doesn't have that in his sequence yet. We do have a few form problems that we are going to address this summer but I can't believe that they are the root of this problem. The movement, to me, really looks like conscious or unconscious "re-set" of his sight picture before release but you never know, I guess.

I am one that really feels that the aiming point should be on a vertical line through the bull's eye and not have any left/right offset. And, I've generally been successful in "breaking the code" for most of the students I've worked with. This one is just defying the usual eye dominance, or arrow alignment problems (over drawing) that are the most common causes of the left/right aiming offset.

Thanks everyone so far -- any other ideas??

Thanks

Arne


----------



## snowshovler (Oct 15, 2011)

Not everyone fit the textbook form. If you are concerned about a problem developing at longer range, take him out and see what happens. Too often coaches try to "fix" a problem which does not conform to the textbook standard but the athlete does great despite his "flaw." It might also be his natural point of aim is too far left and as he relaxes the tension untwists him to the right.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Ray Ray said:


> Moebow, Is he drifting right from the expansion of his chest as he transfers the weight to his back muscles. then he releases. since he is left handed.


The expansion in the "Shot Setup" step is one of the things that came to mind for me also.

Second - probably obvious and already eliminated - is what his stance looks like. 

I definitely agree that if he is shooting 290+ the time between now and Nationals (10 May) should not involve massive form changes.


----------



## Diggs223 (Jan 25, 2004)

when you start after the shoot try different targets, blank bale, paper plate or 3d target see how he handles them. and as suggested vary the distance.


----------



## Adam Banks (Dec 26, 2011)

Now iv never dealt with a genisis shooter however from my experience and from a few that i have seen it could be a balance issue as i think was touched on above 

im a lefty and then i got right (recurve ) its generally because i am getting tired and pushing through the clicker giving me some wild rights 

so maybe have the archer concentrate on balancing the push and pull as this can go unnoticed when your shooting


----------



## bowhunter41168 (Mar 19, 2008)

I coach Nasp and it does sound like a not so bad form of target panic. A few kids has it that's on the team now and none are exactly the same. Two weeks ago I had a boy shoot a 300 in a tournament. He has shot 290's all tear and finally got to his goal. Hope he can do it at nationals. We shoot on the 8th.


----------

